# Is this Platy pregnant



## Leonb (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi all
This video is from some days ago while I was waiting for my account to be activated and was just wondering if she is pregnant. I have put her back into the tank but thought I would check anyway.
After being in the breeding tank she doesnt look that bloated anymore.

96L tank
water quality is perfect
add salt to the water as suggested by a pet shop
Temperature: 26 Deg C (78.8 F)

Video:
http://youtu.be/wo1h_FjDkaQ

Thanks
Leon


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd say shes preg. But not too far along is my guess. Maybe 1-2 weeks before babies


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

I think she will have some fry in 3-4 days.


----------



## rolltide (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes! mine looked just like that! my platy was the same kind, lol but mine had 21 i got my other fish probably had about 10 to eat  but keep it in the glass thing!


----------

